

Bento – The pythonic packaging solution - ZenoArrow
http://cournape.github.io/Bento/

======
ZenoArrow
Bento looks really promising, though development seems to have slowed down
recently. Does anyone know what happened to it? From what I see it could
really help sort out the packaging issues on Python.

